
Trump’s Washington Is Kicking Silicon Valley’s Butt - apeconmyth
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-17/trump-s-washington-is-kicking-silicon-valley-s-butt
======
taylodl
This makes sense though, doesn't it? Doesn't Trump's campaign promise to "Make
America Great Again!" hearken back to an era when automobiles, coal, oil and
steel dominated the economy? I'm not so sure Silicon Valley has been sidelined
as much as this administration simply doesn't deem them as all that important.
If that's the case then the problem Silicon Valley faces is convincing this
administration that they really are all that important. You know what? I'm not
so sure that case can be so easily made. This will certainly be interesting to
watch.

------
afinlayson
Trump was born rich, and like people who were deemed old money in the 1920s
treats tech's new money as not very important and not worthy of attention. I
wouldn't pay much attention to it, because it's probably the last hoorah
before the death of the old economy.

In the end it'll be a short lived moment in history until this generation's
kids treat the next generation with similar disdain.

